# Panic Grocery Shopping



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Want to see some pictures of grocery stores when people do panic buying that never thought of prepping ahead of time? They are emptying store shelves out east before the expected snow storm.

Anxious Shoppers Ransack Grocery Stores...


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The groceries love a good winter storm warning !
I suspect everyone makes french toast, because they sell out of bread, milk and eggs in a hurry


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Most any town or community has about a three day supply of food. This is a national average. Meaning if the town was cut off from the rest of the world there are only about three days of food for everyone. Preparing and knowing how to live off the land isn't just about doomsday. Several years ago our area was hit by a major ice storm and most of the area was without power for a couple of weeks. It became hard to get food or get out and find it. With all the socioeconomic and environmental factors it's inevitable that we will see shortages at some point.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Strange stuff there, they actualy beleive the weatherman.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

We have one grocery store in our town of about 8-10,000. Not counting the gas stations that have some stuff.we also have a dollar general which has 2 aisles of food. If our town was snowed in for 3 days or more it would be a disaster just seeing what its like when there is an inch or two predicted. People go crazy...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I am in it and the store are empty, well bread, milk, eggs, tp and for some reason letus.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Ha, just posted about this! Yeah, people at my local store in Northern Va were buying frozen pizzas....


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Same here, coworker decided to brave the store today and reported no parking places, people going nuts, bottled water almost gone, no bread, produce low, sold out of whatever chicken he was looking for, and oddly 'no avocados'... they're predicting double digit inches of snow and quite a bit of ice, much more than what we're used to, but still. I feel sorry for the store employees.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

When we lived in Alaska and one of the volcanoes went off and stopped traffic with the ash in the air for 2 weeks, TP and lettuce were the items first off the shelves. I guess people had their own milk and eggs at home, probably powdered. All the deliveries were by air or truck, and neither could get to our town 250 miles SW of Anchorage. Honestly, if I thought we were going to be socked in now, I'd buy some milk too, even though we have powdered and could get along without fresh.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Peace of mind is being prepared with a full pantry, generator if you lose power or some other alternate power source.
Those people that stocked up on frozen pizzas may be in trouble if they lose power.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been told the stores here are being emptied fast.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

KeeperOfTheHome said:


> Ha, just posted about this! Yeah, people at my local store in Northern Va were buying frozen pizzas....


I hope they don't have electric stoves.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

scooter said:


> Peace of mind is being prepared with a full pantry, generator if you lose power or some other alternate power source.
> Those people that stocked up on frozen pizzas may be in trouble if they lose power.


With some care you can cook them on the outdoor gas Bar-B-Q grill if it has a lid. Preheat the grill with the lid closed for 10 minutes before putting in the pizza. Try for a temperature of about 450F during cooking. Use a lightly oiled pizza pan.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I reluctantly stopped in the local grocery...wife wanted a couple things and I was driving past anyway.
Not too bad...yet! I figure when the work shift ends, and people are coming home it should be mayhem.

Matt


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

No problem to be able to go a couple months although at the end of it, I'd probably be pretty tired of eating the same thing.

Am in the process of changing my dog over to home prepared food. Went shopping for him today and realized that I've extended what I can eat. Chicken and sweet potatoes are pretty good. [NO, that's not all I will be feeding him - just what was on sale today]

[think this post should have on on the thread about how long you can eat off your preps....oh well]


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Fishindude said:


> The groceries love a good winter storm warning !
> I suspect everyone makes french toast, because they sell out of bread, milk and eggs in a hurry


Haha, the last time we got snowed in, that's what we had for breakfast, and for that very reason.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

One of my favorite things is to get snowed in or when the creek floods and I can't get out. Then I have a much better excuse to stay away from people.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think even people who are prepared go a little nuts. Think about milk and eggs. Those are not items you stock up on because they are fresh, same with produce. People rush out to pick up canned soup and spaghetti. Just in case. It doesn't necessarily mean they have nothing, they are worried about running out. Probably really unneccessary for most people for a three day hibernation.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

We have 4 inch so far, kids all got home from work ok, but the little town was closed, nothing open not even McDonalds. Nothing no gas station we have 3.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I almost always have a good stash of food in the house but I did find out yesterday my loaf of big cheap white bread (that I LOVE for toast) was moldy so I got another loaf. But seriously, #1 - we've known about this storm since Monday - and people didn't shop until now??? #2 - Why the massive stock up when we will be able to be out by lunch on Sunday?? You need at the most 48 hours worth of food and I seriously hope no one is so food poor that they can't provide their family with that out of their pantry!!


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Alot of what i see here when there is snow coming is people buying snacky type stuff plus the french toast fixins. Sometimes i will go out too just to see how it is ( its a bit exciting to me lol) and to get some things i usually wouldnt buy- cheetos, cookie dough etc. feels like a special occasion i guess haha


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

spiritbear said:


> One of my favorite things is to get snowed in or when the creek floods and I can't get out. Then I have a much better excuse to stay away from people.



I would prefer not to interact with people that often. I would like to be able to select the amount of interaction with others. That is my retirement dream!


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Wild_Bill said:


> I would prefer not to interact with people that often. I would like to be able to select the amount of interaction with others. That is my retirement dream!



You sound like a kindred spirit.


----------

